# Igaging DRO for RF30/31, where to mount readout?



## Investigator (Aug 29, 2018)

I have the IGaging EZ-View DRO's, I have the scales figured out.  I have the mounting solved for the scales, but am looking for where/how to mount the readouts.  I'm wondering is there a 'best way" on these round column mills?

I would love to see pics of how folks mounted the readouts on your machine.  I do have in the back of my mind the idea that one day I may switch to a tablet and use the "Yuri's Toys" adapter for a DRO readout if that makes a difference. But for the foreseeable future I will just be using the 3 individual readouts.

Scott


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Aug 29, 2018)

Scott;  I am doing the same installation, I used the mounting flange and pivot rod mount
to hold the read outs that came with the kit. I drilled and tapped the pattern after transfer punching on the left side of the spindle head
under the spindle switch, there is room to do it if you un-scew the switch assembly and lay it off to the left side.
The top edge of the flange will set a little under the switch when re-installed, I set mine back a little from the edge of the casting and right above the radius of the spindle lock screw boss where it gets flat I'll get a pic later, it looks clean and
you can swing it to where its comfortable to view, and clear the spindle lock lever as well as to clear the top cover for belt changes....


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Aug 29, 2018)

Here are some pics;


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 29, 2018)

I broke up mine as I'd mounted a Z DRO first and it was up on the head. So I mounted the Z back close with the X&Y off to the side figuring I'd be looking that way when traversing. Works for me. YMMV.


----------



## TerryH (Aug 29, 2018)

I only have the Z at this point but plan to add the others. Also mounted to the left side of the head.


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 29, 2018)

I have a Grizzly DRO and I mounted it on the right side of the mill to a 6" x6" piece of 1/4" plate. using two of the clamping bolts for the head.  The two 1/4" socket head screws keep the bracket in place when the head bolts are loosened.


----------



## Investigator (Aug 29, 2018)

TerryH said:


> I only have the Z at this point but plan to add the others. Also mounted to the left side of the head.



Terry, I like your table covers!  Love to see how you did them.


----------



## TerryH (Aug 29, 2018)

Investigator said:


> Terry, I like your table covers!  Love to see how you did them.



Thanks! Idea "borrowed" from a member here. Just pieces of 1/4" UHMW plastic cut to fit. I milled oak runners to fit in the slots in the table. Attached runners to the UMHW with a couple of countersunk screws to keep the covers in place.


----------



## FanMan (Aug 30, 2018)

There are more pictures of mine in this thread.


----------



## GrayTech (Aug 30, 2018)

I prefer not to mount the displays directly on the machine to minimize risk of damage from vibration. I use the supplied mounting arm. 

Sent from my H3123 using Tapatalk


----------



## Investigator (Aug 31, 2018)

Finished the install, mounted on left because it seemed to fit better there.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 31, 2018)

Did mine with neodymium magnets.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(from mobile)


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Sep 3, 2018)

Investigator said:


> View attachment 274745
> 
> 
> Finished the install, mounted on left because it seemed to fit better there.
> ...




Looks good !!...........................


----------



## Vandal Machining (Sep 4, 2018)

How well do the iGauging DRO's work?  I'm considering a set for my RF-30.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Sep 5, 2018)

My initial testing looks good in X and Y  .001-.0015 close enough for my hobby work.
The Z axis is still under construction, more later...........................


----------



## Investigator (Sep 5, 2018)

Vandal Machining said:


> How well do the iGauging DRO's work?  I'm considering a set for my RF-30.



I don't have the equipment to truly 'test' their accuracy.  I will say that while playing around and trying to see how much backlash I have on the table (about .020") I was able to see that the DRO's read the same as the dials on the machine itself (minus the backlash of course).  So I think they are at least as accurate as the dial, and much easier to use.  For what I do, +/-.005" is more than good enough right now and I'm sure the readouts are at least that good.

Overall, it's the ease of reading and not having to count revolutions on the hand wheels that makes it more than worthwhile for me.


----------



## Vandal Machining (Sep 6, 2018)

I ordered a set. I’ll see if I can get any sort of hysteresis data on them. Hopefully they are within +/-0.002 consistently for reasonable milling use.


----------

